# Lorain intel



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

Launched my boat yesterday. Heading out in the morning. Anyone have any intel on best area to fish? I’m thinking starting out West of the dump. Spread bandits and Yozuris. Run them 20-30’ down.
Will post how we do. Three of us.

Port


----------



## PGIY (Apr 24, 2021)

portney said:


> Launched my boat yesterday. Heading out in the morning. Anyone have any intel on best area to fish? I’m thinking starting out West of the dump. Spread bandits and Yozuris. Run them 20-30’ down.
> Will post how we do. Three of us.
> 
> Port


Was up there last Sunday. 50 FOW west of the dump trolled East picked up 12 in 3 hours. Lots of boats on one school of fish. Everyone did well. Bandits 15-20 ft anything chrome was best bite. You pick up a fish or 2 don’t leave them.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2015)

Fished 50-52 fow east of the dump last Sunday solo got my 6 in a couple hours . 1.7 mph north south troll, chrome was best followed by fire tiger bandits back 100-120.
Tight Lines


----------



## Stump1 (Sep 23, 2014)

Just got back 50' to 52' half mile west of dump with 100' back with yellow bandits and white bandits


----------



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks for the intel everyone. I had a report that to run 27N line, from beaver to vermillion. NW winds tomorrow 15-20 mph. Might get a bit chippy.

Anxious to get at em.

Port


----------



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

Got a late start Sunday morning- had multiple issues with my gear. Didn’t start fishing until around 10:30 ish.headed west of the dump. Set up about 6 miles out, trolling with the NWwind. Put 9 rods out, an assortment of bandits, Yozuri’s, Rapalas. Wind kicked up, 3-5’s, . Tough time controlling my speed. Gave up around 2pm. Nary a fish. Think too windy and cold front came through. Try again next weekend. Good shake down cruise. Got my new fish finder going.


----------



## Big Pep (Jun 9, 2020)

Port...... Will be out tomorrow morning (Sat May 1st) out of Lorain. Call on 79 if you go and we can team up if you'd like. I'm going to start West of the dump to see if those fish are still there. I fished last Saturday and as long as I stayed in the area, the fishing was hot. Ran Bandits and this new lure that is out called Walleye Nation Creation (WNC) Reapers which caught most of the fish. No particular colors worked better than others. My leads were 50' out to 125' back.... all seemed to do well with heavy and noticeable strikes. Hope the hear from you and if not I'll post on this board as to my results. - Mike on the Walter B


----------



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

I’m heading out in the morning. Staying on my boat tonight. Solo trip. My radio is out. I’ll send you my cell. I’ll be out at 6 am. Appreciate the info.

Port


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

eyes on the water (human, not "wall", LOL) - mud streaks developing off the east side but it looks like good water 2+ miles out. It's still white-capping a LOT. Hope it settles down for you fellas. I can't get out until Sunday noon. We slayed them Sat and Monday evening. What a blast!


----------



## 444fish (Jul 7, 2017)

I will be heading out of Beaver tomorrow early...we did real good last Saturday also.

Sumthin Ketchy II on ch 79

Fritz


----------



## Big Pep (Jun 9, 2020)

Fished yesterday and picked at em..... fish seemed a bit scattered and the charter guys looked like they stayed near shore.
Found some fish trolling north / south west of the dump in 42-48 fow.... got eight, missed three..... troll speed 1.9 - 2.2mph on the GPS. Bandits at 125 - 115 back, no weights and WNC Reapers at 65 - 55 back. Reapers worked best early.... bandits better later. All great sized fish in the 4 - 5.5lb range.
Good team up Fritz.... thinking about later today but water seems to be building ..... good luck boys!


----------



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

I fished Saturday morning, solo trip. Started out 3 miles West of the dump in 45’ . Trolled 3 lines, Yozuri’s,P10, and bandit. Got 4, all on the P10, all on the outside planer board. Had to quit fishing at noon.Wife’s derby party. Agree, fish were scattered. I tried casting a Erie dearie off the reef south of the dump. No takers.

Back out next Friday evening, and all day Saturday weather permitting.

Port


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Our party of three caught 18 nice ones saturday 5/1 straight north of Lorain to Beaver Creek, Bandits 90 to 110' did most of the damage with blue/silver the winner. Outside boards took most with a couple on the inside using 2oz weights with 60 to 90' total.. Nice day.


----------



## cast party (Jul 9, 2011)

ohiojmj said:


> Our party of three caught 18 nice ones saturday 5/1 straight north of Lorain to Beaver Creek, Bandits 90 to 110' did most of the damage with blue/silver the winner. Outside boards took most with a couple on the inside using 2oz weights with 60 to 90' total.. Nice day.


What depth were you fishing? Planning our first trip this afternoon if the rain moves out.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Not sure of depth. I was the reel boy in the back of the boat and never looked while my buddy manned the wheel and fishfinder. I'd guess 40 or so.


----------



## cast party (Jul 9, 2011)

ohiojmj said:


> Not sure of depth. I was the reel boy in the back of the boat and never looked while my buddy manned the wheel and fishfinder. I'd guess 40 or so.


We had an interesting trip Monday. Got a three-man limit in about 3 hours, from 3 to 6 p.m. Caught fish in 31 to 36 feet of water off the Ford plant (west of Beaver). Bandits back 40 to 60. Chrome with blue top/orange bottom and khaki. Also caught fish deep on fire tiger shallow Reefrunners, 25 feet down off downriggers (50 ft. behind ball). Biggest was 29 inches. Here's the interesting part. First we hooked a seagull that got tangled in a flatline when it dove down to go after a walleye splashing on the surface. It got lucky. It was only hooked in the webbing of one foot. Another hook was around a wing feather. It was very cooperative while my neighbor untangled and unhooked it. Flew off without a thank you. Then my neighbor got a hook in his finger past the barb, but was able to get it out. Ouch. Then, while we were catching our last few fish, the fog rolled in. Cruised back to Hot Waters with maybe 200 yards visibility. Was spooky looking in the harbor.


----------



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

Damn, that’s quite an adventure, all in one day! Glad your buddy was able to un-hook himself. Those can be nasty.

Port


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

cast party said:


> We had an interesting trip Monday. Got a three-man limit in about 3 hours, from 3 to 6 p.m. Caught fish in 31 to 36 feet of water off the Ford plant (west of Beaver). Bandits back 40 to 60. Chrome with blue top/orange bottom and khaki. Also caught fish deep on fire tiger shallow Reefrunners, 25 feet down off downriggers (50 ft. behind ball). Biggest was 29 inches. Here's the interesting part. First we hooked a seagull that got tangled in a flatline when it dove down to go after a walleye splashing on the surface. It got lucky. It was only hooked in the webbing of one foot. Another hook was around a wing feather. It was very cooperative while my neighbor untangled and unhooked it. Flew off without a thank you. Then my neighbor got a hook in his finger past the barb, but was able to get it out. Ouch. Then, while we were catching our last few fish, the fog rolled in. Cruised back to Hot Waters with maybe 200 yards visibility. Was spooky looking in the harbor.


That is a day to remember!
Was That “walleye splashing on the surface” hooked and being brought in, or...? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Yah but at least you got your limit. LOL. You’re lucky that gull didn’t do a lot of squawking because the other ones probably would of dive bombed you. Happened to a friend years ago by Green Island he said it was like a scene from a Alfred Hitchcock movie.


----------



## cast party (Jul 9, 2011)

Petermkerling said:


> That is a day to remember!
> Was That “walleye splashing on the surface” hooked and being brought in, or...?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hooked and on his way to the freezer.


----------



## Big Pep (Jun 9, 2020)

Any you guys getting out today???? I'm trying to get on the water by 2:30 and do an evening bite ...... I'm hoping the wind and wave will hold.


----------



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

Good luck - hope you get into them. I’m going to try the evening bite tomorrow. Let me know how you do.

Port


----------



## Big Pep (Jun 9, 2020)

Started fishing around 2:30... water was ok, lots of marks half way up on the east side of the dump. We had to troll with the waves.... just when we were about to call it 3 rods popped in about 55 fow and we landed all three and then called it due cold and waves. 

bandits at 125 and 115
Reapers at 55 and 65
Troll speed at 1.8 - 2.2mph

heard a report that shallower water near shore is better... say 30-35 fow. Heard Avnnpoint is holding fish. Try bandits at 100, 80 and 60...... troll East/west, I didn’t fish that close, wish I would have.


----------

